# Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Mindestens drei Staffeln?



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Mindestens drei Staffeln?*

						Star Wars: The Mandalorian könnte mindestens drei Staffeln bekommen. Laut einem Bericht hat bereits doe Vorproduktion der dritten Staffel begonnen, bevor die Auswertung der zweiten Staffel verfügbar ist. Nach dem erfolgreichen Start der ersten Staffel scheint Disney zuversichtlich zu sein, dass das Abenteuer noch ein paar Abos bis 2022 generiert. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Mindestens drei Staffeln?*


----------

